# Is this POA?



## mopeybernese (Aug 30, 2021)

I have these weeds in various spots in my lawn. Very heartbreaking after all the effort I've put forth in rehabbing my lawn. 
Can someone help and let me know if this is POA? Images below. Thanks a ton.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Unfortunately, I can't enlarge the images on postimages.org. Did you upload them with the smartphone?

It could be Poa trivialis, but it looks a bit atypical. Maybe that's because it's a very vigorous plant that I rarely get to see. If the ligula is relatively long, the underside of the leaf is very shiny, and the grass is relatively easy to pull out (it might not be on this large plant), then there is a very high possibility.

Here is a picture of a Pt from summer 2020 that I had potted.


----------



## mopeybernese (Aug 30, 2021)

Here is a Google Photos link if that will work to enlarge the photos. What do you think?

https://photos.app.goo.gl/5RPuUYf7BacS3wVU9



2L8 said:


> Unfortunately, I can't enlarge the images on postimages.org. Did you upload them with the smartphone?
> 
> It could be Poa trivialis, but it looks a bit atypical. Maybe that's because it's a very vigorous plant that I rarely get to see. If the ligula is relatively long, the underside of the leaf is very shiny, and the grass is relatively easy to pull out (it might not be on this large plant), then there is a very high possibility.
> 
> Here is a picture of a Pt from summer 2020 that I had potted.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

So there is a long ligule and the leaf undersides seem to be shiny. If it can be easily pulled out, then I think it is Poa trivialis. I found an old pic from 2017, also in April:


----------

